# Cost of spaying a female ?



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

How much did you pay to have your female Chi spayed ?

Lola's due very soon , I was dumbfounded when the vet quoted the price.
Is it typically more expensive for a female than a male ?

Thanks


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, it is much more $$ for a female. No offense to males in general, but it is a much more significant surgery for females. She is getting an ovo-hysterectomy - they take ovaries, fallopian tubes and uterus. Think vasectomy vs hysterectomy (although that's not quite accurate). Lily is about due as well!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes its much more invasive than the male procedure, i think it varies in price alot vet to vet but im sure the spay will always be more than a neuter, when i had Twig done last year my vet charged just over £250 (approx $400)


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I asked a few months ago about the cost of a Chihuahua bitch spay and can I remember what they quoted me? Can I heck 

I'm sure it was under £150, so a lot less than Chloes vet, but price very much depends on where you live in the UK!

x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's surgery was about $400 and I about choked! For a boy!! It's the little things that add up.... pre op bloodwork, anesthesia, IV's, post op pain shot, etc. 

I did have a microchip put in ($50) and a rabies shot ($20) and he extracted baby teeth ($50) so it wasn't $400 just for the neuter but I remember that it was expensive!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

$390 for Justice
$250 for Jasper


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

My goodness, that is so expensive I need to call and see how much it will be for Chewy. I can only imagine how much it will be.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It runs about $300 dollars in my area for a spay with pre-op blood work, IV, EKG monitoring, etc.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

I just called our vet and they said it would only be $95 to get him neutered! I about that is the cheapest place around here.:headbang:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My vet quoted just over $400. That includes blood work and all.
I was surprised, but on the other hand, I trust her to do a good job.

I can't remember now what I paid when she did Mateo, but I didn't
spit out my coffee when she said it 

Ugh. I don't want to go through this.
I realize she has to, it's just far more scarier than with the boys,
and she's so tiny and sweet and....I'm getting very nervous.


----------

